# Dollar Tree 2019



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They've got some Fall crafting stuff. I tried to get the full fall catalog to load but it just wouldn't work for me.



Dollar Tree, Inc. - Search Results for fall-crafts



Just ordered an entire case of these guys to make some retro ornaments:


https://www.dollartree.com/polyfoam-pumpkin-and-gourd-accents/19997


----------



## HalloCat (Jul 31, 2016)

That's cool. My dollar tree just put out old stuff from last year, and said it would be another week before they get the 2019 merchandise for fall and Halloween!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They've got a few things under "new arrivals", mostly fall themed or Thanksgiving themed stuff. I guess they don't realize that Halloween is before Thanksgiving. Just scroll around on that link. There's more than these pics.

They're also getting into Back to School too. The kids here haven't been out of school a whole month yet!



https://www.dollartree.com/extreme-values-new-arrivals/new-arrivals


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

No go on Dollar Tree here (southeast tx). Got a chance to run out for a bit today, was thinking July 6 might be post-4th of July enough, but no. A wall of autumn farland and wreaths and such.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

jimmyMM said:


> No go on Dollar Tree here (southeast tx). Got a chance to run out for a bit today, was thinking July 6 might be post-4th of July enough, but no. A wall of autumn farland and wreaths and such.


Bet they make us wait until August cause their seasonal section still has to go through back to school. Getting closer though!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

MD doesn't go back to school until the day after Labor Day so here they'll probably get a few fall things out, like the flowers, but stay in full-on BTS mode until late August.

Some stores are better than others about that too.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> MD doesn't go back to school until the day after Labor Day so here they'll probably get a few fall things out, like the flowers, but stay in full-on BTS mode until late August.
> 
> Some stores are better than others about that too.


Yeah and here we have tons of year round schools and most are back by mid August. I did see some fall floral stuff out when we were there last week but nothing Halloween specific.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just hit 2 DTs & only saw the typical fall flowers along with about half the back to school stuff.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to DT to get some more wrapping paper & they had these pumpkins out & I bought 2 of almost everything. I have no idea what I'll do with them but I knew I had to have them.

Those flat ones are just LOUSY with super fine glitter. I'm planning on sanding them & repainting them. I also hate the verses on them. That crap is sooo overdone & totally not my thing. They're just a base for some other craft for me.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Nothing out in GA yetbut I'm truly hoping for the solar pumpkins to come back. Those were absolutely fantastic hanging throughout the trees in my yard


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Went to my local Dollar Tree and they literally had nothing. Not a single gourd. Guess I’ll need to wait a little longer.

One thing they did have in the toy section, and I should have taken a picture, was a knight tunic. I thought if someone was doing a knight or castle theme those could easily be hung and they were big.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was actually surprised because the one where I got that stuff is usually the LAST DT to get stuff up & out. I went in to buy some wrapping paper & walked out with all that & forgot the wrapping paper!

It's also always trashed too. I'm always envious of those Youtube vids where they're in DT & the stores are always neat, fully stocked, clean, well lit & have all sorts of stuff that mine never seem to have.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> I was actually surprised because the one where I got that stuff is usually the LAST DT to get stuff up & out. I went in to buy some wrapping paper & walked out with all that & forgot the wrapping paper!
> 
> It's also always trashed too. I'm always envious of those Youtube vids where they're in DT & the stores are always neat, fully stocked, clean, well lit & have all sorts of stuff that mine never seem to have.


We have four DT’s in the area I live in. So we do have the luxury of shopping all four and consistently they all have different items. We just try to hit them as soon as merchandise is put out. Ours vary but the ones like you see on YouTube we don’t really have either.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I did manage to get one thing at DT today. A new 18 x 12 art pad. And thanks to my DT purchase, I’ve totally changed my entire layout for the two yard areas this year. The power of $1 at DT.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

DT let me down again today...no Halloween stuff but I did pick up two Halloween craft books, retail about 20 bucks each. Mostly recipes which are no use as I can't cook but worth a buck to look at pictures of Halloween themed food.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I was on the Dollar Tree website last night. There's Halloween on it! I saw some new spooky book boxes and signs. Can't wait until it shows up in stores. My local store only has some fall picks. None of the pumpkins yet. I want some of those. I want to find the Halloween books.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MorganaMourning said:


> I was on the Dollar Tree website last night. There's Halloween on it! I saw some new spooky book boxes and signs. Can't wait until it shows up in stores. My local store only has some fall picks. None of the pumpkins yet. I want some of those. I want to find the Halloween books.


aww man i could not find any halloween mine says come back in August dang it


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> ww man i could not find any halloween mine says come back in August dang it


I searched "Halloween decor" and 80 items showed up. Craft stuff and more. I hope that helps.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MorganaMourning said:


> I searched "Halloween decor" and 80 items showed up. Craft stuff and more. I hope that helps.


thank you i will give it a try


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MorganaMourning said:


> I searched "Halloween decor" and 80 items showed up. Craft stuff and more. I hope that helps.


it worked ya got some halloween fix i really like the books i will be buying those for sure


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

they have some cool





















looking signs this year have to pick up also


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Saki - Thanks for posting the pictures. I haven't tried to do that yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MorganaMourning said:


> Saki - Thanks for posting the pictures. I haven't tried to do that yet.


you bet and thanks for letting me know how to find the goodies


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like a lot of last year's stuff is coming back. Last year they had some great book boxes for Halloween & Christmas.

I need several garlands because I never put up any light strings with just bare strings, I always wrap garland around it. Same goes for any light strings I hang for anything, especially inside. I even do it for the battery operated strands I use outside on my tikis.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i want these for my haunted mansion cube i am doing at work


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Their new pearlized skulls are great. No way to go wrong for $1 each, especially being nearly full-size.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw those & thought they were the same little ones from last year! Those will perfectly match the ones from last year too!!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

On the right size pumpkin painted white with the skeleton type carving you could have some fun with this mask.



https://www.dollartree.com/halloween-sugar-skull-masquerade-masks-6625x3125x275-in/292613


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Loving the little signs! I wanted a pumpkin patch sign and a witch sign and you cannot beat $1. I bought one of the little book boxes last year and it was great. Looks like a small pile might be in my future. Thanks for all the posts!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

So glad to see they have the led light strings in Halloween colors now. I have used them for Xmas and they last all month on the cheap Dollar Tree batteries.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

My DT has nothing yet. I like those books!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks for the heads up-my search also said come back so I'll try again


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

omg I see several things I HAVE to have-lol


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

My DT's continue to disappoint...some plastic Autumn garland is all so far.


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

Got this when I searched Halloween hope it helps ?https://www.dollartree.com/halloween-shop/halloween-decorations


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I’m definitely getting those boxes that look like books! I am going to keep checking my DT every time I go into town.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok I went today and they have a small end cap of Halloween (nothing fantastic), and a whole bunch of Thanksgiving..not Fall but Thanksgiving. Does that make sense?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Momof2! said:


> Ok I went today and they have a small end cap of Halloween (nothing fantastic), and a whole bunch of Thanksgiving..not Fall but Thanksgiving. Does that make sense?


Guess turkeys beat pumpkins.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Not much DT does sometimes makes sense. They'll have Christmas out the week after the Halloween stuff goes up.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks so much for posting this info. I had no idea Dollar Tree had such a website. I see there are lots of goodies at my local store and will visiting this week.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You can also order stuff thru the site & have it shipped to your local store.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> You can also order stuff thru the site & have it shipped to your local store.


Never done shipping with them. I’m assuming no issues?

And omg I’m just so happy I’m not looking at that countdown anymore! These little potion bottles are great!



https://www.dollartree.com/halloween-glass-bottle-w-deco/279304


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Those potion bottles look pretty cool. If I was going for that sort of theme, I'd be all over them. That and the book boxes lol.

RCIAG I hope you post a picture after you're done "retrofying" those gourds in the OP.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Never done shipping with them. I’m assuming no issues?
> 
> And omg I’m just so happy I’m not looking at that countdown anymore! These little potion bottles are great!
> 
> ...


They come UPS to your home & I've never had any issues. I think because I've bought cases of things they're just shipped in their original box like they'd be shipped to the store, just as they are but I've also never ordered anything fragile, just those gourds & pumpkins.

They had those bottles last year & they are cute. 

I have pics somewhere of my tree from last year or the year before & I used to those gourds on them. I'll have to find it & upload them later.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> They come UPS to your home & I've never had any issues. I think because I've bought cases of things they're just shipped in their original box like they'd be shipped to the store, just as they are but I've also never ordered anything fragile, just those gourds & pumpkins.
> 
> They had those bottles last year & they are cute.
> 
> I have pics somewhere of my tree from last year or the year before & I used to those gourds on them. I'll have to find it & upload them later.


Thanks for the info. Of the 4 Dollar Tree stores I have near me, we didn’t have the bottles so I must have missed them. But it’s good to know they can ship and you won’t get broken merchandise.

We are still not seeing Halloween in our stores yet minus a few boxes of rubber bats and some lights I saw. I’m hoping as we get to the end of August we will see some more merchandise pop up.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Was at DT last week, still mostly back to school stuff but they are starting to work in the Fall/Halloween items, at least in NW Indiana.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Picked up some frog skeletons, bat skeleton, and fish skeleton this past weekend. The frogs have a weird brown paint on them to age them. Kind of sticky but easy to peel off if you don’t like it!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

This will probably seem slightly random, but has anyone seen these in their DT? I thought they’d be awesome in our straw bale pumpkin set up. I have not seen them yet.



https://www.dollartree.com/harvest-season-metal-corn-stakes-24x3125-in/275874


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's what I did with some of those gourds & pumpkins. I made a bunch, kept some for my tree & sold some for at our Fire Department dinners & breakfasts. Some are from DT, some are from Michaels.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Picked this up yesterday


----------



## Bellatropa (Aug 21, 2019)

Nox Eterna said:


> Picked this up yesterday
> View attachment 717160


Saw those today! So cute!


----------



## agrimkitten (Aug 16, 2019)

I wiped my dollar store out of their felt stickers. Oops. They only had a small section set up for Halloween items. I seen that there was a flyer for the store that said Halloween items should be put up by the 25th. So I will be going back that day! Hoping it will all be out by then.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

agrimkitten said:


> I wiped my dollar store out of their felt stickers. Oops. They only had a small section set up for Halloween items. I seen that there was a flyer for the store that said Halloween items should be put up by the 25th. So I will be going back that day! Hoping it will all be out by then.


Our Dollar Tree has a small amount out but not much yet. I haven't seen the felt stickers! I'm still on the hunt for the Happy Halloween sign that is in the Harry Potter font. I scoured 3 stores repeatedly last year looking for it and never had any luck. I hope you find more goodies at your store soon!


----------



## agrimkitten (Aug 16, 2019)

RiverRat3 said:


> Our Dollar Tree has a small amount out but not much yet. I haven't seen the felt stickers! I'm still on the hunt for the Happy Halloween sign that is in the Harry Potter font. I scoured 3 stores repeatedly last year looking for it and never had any luck. I hope you find more goodies at your store soon!


My store doesn't get everything in they should either. They had Thanksgiving cards out before the Halloween cards... but all the Halloween cards are just ones for children and grandchildren. It's such a small section. I am hoping they get more because I have a few card exchanges I am involved in. They had like one kiosk of Halloween stuff at ours. Which is where the felt stuff was. Mostly craft items and a few decorations. They never know when they are getting stuff in. They will tell you next truck every time you visit lol. Hopefully your stores get more out. Unfortunately our better dollar tree is 30 minutes away and we don't drive. So we have to deal with the one in town that we can walk to.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love buying DT cards & framing them. Some of them have great images so I'll buy them, stick them to the envelope or a piece of construction paper & stick 'em in DT frames.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Last year I bought their small solar plastic pumpkins and I LOVE them!! I went to every single store hunting them down. I truly hope they bring those back


----------



## agrimkitten (Aug 16, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> Last year I bought their small solar plastic pumpkins and I LOVE them!! I went to every single store hunting them down. I truly hope they bring those back


You can buy them on the website. So I assume they will be back. If not then you can always buy them there and have them shipped to a nearby store. Just an idea :3


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Hearthfire said:


> Last year I bought their small solar plastic pumpkins and I LOVE them!! I went to every single store hunting them down. I truly hope they bring those back


Me too. I bought 3 last year, hoping they still work, would love to have more.










I bought these 3 small plastic toy display buildings tonight. They're not much, but I like them. There's a place underneath where you can add an led tea light candle.


----------



## agrimkitten (Aug 16, 2019)

kakugori said:


> Me too. I bought 3 last year, hoping they still work, would love to have more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 717222
> ...


These were at the dollar tree?? I haven't seen these online!! I hope they come to my store so bad.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

kakugori said:


> Me too. I bought 3 last year, hoping they still work, would love to have more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 717222
> ...


what section were these in at the dollar tree?


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

kakugori said:


> Me too. I bought 3 last year, hoping they still work, would love to have more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 717222
> ...


Those are adorable! I haven't seen those at my local stores. I really miss the Tombstone Corners haunted village houses. I collected those for a couple of years and then they stopped carrying them. I really wish they would bring those back.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Wow! So much cute stuff. I’m still waiting for my stores to put stuff out. Went to all four last Sunday and all they had was some spiders and webs and foam pumpkins.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> Their new pearlized skulls are great. No way to go wrong for $1 each, especially being nearly full-size.
> View attachment 714374





RCIAG said:


> I saw those & thought they were the same little ones from last year! Those will perfectly match the ones from last year too!!


The skulls turned out to be the same small ones that they had last year. The website simply has incorrect dimensions listed, which should be changed. It's really not too surprising that DT did not supersize them considering the price.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

More has been added to the website.

I know that some members collect Halloween birds. Dollar Tree has a couple this year, along with rabbits (link). 









The new coffin nesting boxes look very nice.









The ceramic skull candleholder is perfect for a Day of the Dead theme, or to celebrate the holiday itself.









Finally, there is a skeleton hand candleholder, which goes with practically any type of setup.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Those birds look like they are wind-up Easter bunnies & chicks with Halloween costumes on them!!?

I'd still buy them but I'm pretty sure that's what they are even though they're going for the Target type of bird, I'd bet a bunch of money that they're just leftover Easter stuff in costume. 

Which, if you think about it, is kinda appropriate!


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I found the little houses against the wall, with the hanging garland, etc. But it could have been out of place since my store is just getting started putting things out. There were two trays, only these 3 styles.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I have to back tomorrow and see if they have those little houses. So cute! I love that hand candle holder too.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> Those birds look like they are wind-up Easter bunnies & chicks with Halloween costumes on them!!?


You nailed it. That is _exactly _what they are. Come Easter, Dollar Tree will be resorting to ghosts with bunny ears and skeletons with beaks strapped on.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Found some LED lights, chain, creepy cloth and these awesome bottles, I think will mix well with my apothecary.


----------



## agrimkitten (Aug 16, 2019)

They didn't have the houses at my dollar tree tonight  I really want at least one for my spooky fairy garden I'm going to be making.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

My local stores have barely put anything out yet, Checking again this weekend.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Today's find


----------



## agrimkitten (Aug 16, 2019)

I went to a different dollar store today. They had most of their Halloween stuff out. Didnt find any of those awesome houses though. Also got all but one of the Halloween stencils. Sad that I missed the one. Hoping they bring them to my local dollar tree.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I’ve been picking up small things as they come out and made three trips this week. I just had a feeling. And guys! Today was the day! So much stuff, new signs, tons of headbands, all the scarves, the nesting boxes (to die for! I bought several), I was surprised to find expensive looking fabric placemats that would easily retail for a lot more at HomeGoods, soooo much! I noticed a stack of boxes in the corner yet to be unpacked and I’m guessing they hold some of the items I’ve seen online. Such as the houses, the light up boxes, etc. Going back tomorrow to see what was in those boxes. 

This is the weekend. I feel it. It’s coming!


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

My Dollar Tree has begun putting stuff out. Lots of boxes at the store still unpacked, so hopefully more will come. I wasn't super blown away by the offerings here. Took some pics, in case it helps anyone.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

More pics


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just found out today that there's a NEW DT opening not far from me & my workplace!!

It used to be a CVS but the CVS moved into a stand alone building across the street & DT is taking the old spot. I can't wait to visit this week. 

I don't even remember the last time I was in a neat, clean, well organized DT. I'm hoping they won't even bother with BTS stuff since we go back to school in a week. I hope they go right into Halloween & Christmas.

Since it's going to be brand spanking new I'm hoping to get first crack at the neatly shelved Halloween stuff.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So glad everyone is seeing items pop up. I went to 6 different locations over the weekend and they had the boxes in the aisles just not out for display. Total bummer. I really want to see those potion bottles and that corn before I buy it but I don’t think they’ll put them in stores.

Is it normal for DT to have items on their site and not in their stores?


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Just found out today that there's a NEW DT opening not far from me & my workplace!!
> 
> It used to be a CVS but the CVS moved into a stand alone building across the street & DT is taking the old spot. I can't wait to visit this week.
> 
> ...


That's exciting! We had a new one open up locally last year, & it was so cool to go in and see everything fresh, clean, & organized. Our other DT...well, not so much. It used to be great, but then it tanked. Terrible stock, dirty, rude workers. The new one is STILL amazing though! Have fun hunting goodies when they open!!


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Meadow said:


> So glad everyone is seeing items pop up. I went to 6 different locations over the weekend and they had the boxes in the aisles just not out for display. Total bummer. I really want to see those potion bottles and that corn before I buy it but I don’t think they’ll put them in stores.
> 
> Is it normal for DT to have items on their site and not in their stores?


Last year I went to 3 different stores looking for that sign in the Harry Potter type font and NONE of them had any. Or seemed to know what I was talking about for that matter. I've also seen a lot of walk throughs that had things I never found too though. It seems like their stock can vary a lot from store to store or even maybe region to region. I hope you're able to find what you're looking for!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Got my little houses today! I also got, well I guess 26 other things. I’ll have to get it out and take some pictures in a bit.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Hearthfire said:


> Last year I bought their small solar plastic pumpkins and I LOVE them!! I went to every single store hunting them down. I truly hope they bring those back


Saw those solar lights at my dollar tree today not a very good picture nut they had skulls pumpkins eyeballs and witches tjat look like they are flying in front of the moon


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

They also had these


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Malicious said:


> They also had these
> View attachment 717943
> View attachment 717944
> View attachment 717945
> ...


Oh, I hope I find some of those! I'll have to start going back more often. Thank you for posting them!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Picked these up the other day. I love them! I feel like I should give them to someone with a bottle of wine. My sister in law has a birthday in September so I may give them to her. I don’t know though, I REALLY like them.


----------



## hjg0989 (Aug 19, 2019)

Has anyone used the glow in the dark balloons under a black light. Our store doesn't have them out yet. I'm wondering if they glow much once they are inflated.

Last year I opened up our garage to the trick or treaters and we had about 140 kids (we served alcohol to the parents and I could tell they were texting each other!) This year I am doing a haunted garage with black lights, decorations and friends in costumes. If the weather is good I am sure we will get more kids. Luckily Costco told me today they will take back any unopened boxes of candy, so I will over estimate.

Back to my question, has anyone tried one of the inflated Halloween glow in the dark balloons under a black light?

TIA!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I went to one of my local DTs yesterday. The whole store was in the process of putting stuff out (not just Halloween stuff) so I might have to check back on that one later on. But they had some stuff out. I got four of the new hand towels designs as well as the new witch motion sensor design. I didn't see the ghost one.

Looking forward to getting those plastic LED tea light houses, as well as the socks, the rest of the hand towels, the ghost motion sensor and of course those Tombstone Corners pieces. They might only be accessories but at least they're something new! Hopefully they'll have some new houses or large pieces.

Oh I just remembered I picked up two different sizes of those nesting treat box coffins. I'm actually thinking about reusing them as dice trays for D&D. It doesn't really fit my character but they look cool and are small enough to shove in my D&D bag when I go to my group. I figure if they work well enough I'll repaint them somehow and line them with some felt (also from Dollar Tree haha).


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I went to one of my local DTs yesterday. The whole store was in the process of putting stuff out (not just Halloween stuff) so I might have to check back on that one later on. But they had some stuff out. I got four of the new hand towels designs as well as the new witch motion sensor design. I didn't see the ghost one.
> 
> Looking forward to getting those plastic LED tea light houses, as well as the socks, the rest of the hand towels, the ghost motion sensor and of course those Tombstone Corners pieces. They might only be accessories but at least they're something new! Hopefully they'll have some new houses or large pieces.
> 
> Oh I just remembered I picked up two different sizes of those nesting treat box coffins. I'm actually thinking about reusing them as dice trays for D&D. It doesn't really fit my character but they look cool and are small enough to shove in my D&D bag when I go to my group. I figure if they work well enough I'll repaint them somehow and line them with some felt (also from Dollar Tree haha).


Love the idea of dice trays! It's been way too long since I've played. My boys want to get a group going though and asked me to join. Definitely need to take them up on that.

I'm going out today in search of the village accessories. Fingers crossed! I hope you're able to find all of the things you are looking for!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

The solar pumpkin lights I'm hunting aren't stakes, they hang. I may have to get the stakes and rig them! I'll take a pic when I drag them out!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Found out the brand, spanking new DT will open Sept. 7!! I will be busy that entire day but Sunday I'M THERE!!

I actually need to get to a DT before then for a few BTS things so I'm hoping the one I hit up will have stuff out.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

RiverRat3 said:


> Love the idea of dice trays! It's been way too long since I've played. My boys want to get a group going though and asked me to join. Definitely need to take them up on that.
> 
> I'm going out today in search of the village accessories. Fingers crossed! I hope you're able to find all of the things you are looking for!


The coffin dice trays would work great for a vampire/evil/necromancer type character. I actually thought about trying to find those "book shaped gift boxes" Dollar Tree is advertising on their website. It would work as a spell book for my Cleric and fit my character better. It's either that or go to a craft store and find those blank book boxes you can decorate and do it myself...but it won't be as cheap lol.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> Here's what I did with some of those gourds & pumpkins. I made a bunch, kept some for my tree & sold some for at our Fire Department dinners & breakfasts. Some are from DT, some are from Michaels.
> View attachment 716245
> 
> 
> View attachment 716246


I LOVE these, what did you use to make their little noses?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Stopped by one of the many today & picked up some of those solar lights. I'm impressed, especially with the eyeballs. Going to incorporate them into something. Also a pair of skelly socks & the larger coffin nesting box.








And this guy isn't bad either. Color changes:


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

That skull candle looks awesome!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

mb24 said:


> I LOVE these, what did you use to make their little noses?


DT's flower section has different picks for all season with "berries", I used those. Pulled off some & just hot glued them on. Michaels has them too but for $1you can have more than enough "noses".


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Got these for a wreath I’m making. I’ve already painted them.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

DT FINALLY came through! I managed to grab a cute potion bottle, 12 metal corn stakes, and 6 leaf garlands. So thrilled I don’t have to order a case of metal corn!


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

The solar lights are super impressive this year. They are very bright, even after being in a bag inside the house.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

My DT already has CHRISTMAS stuff out!

Didn't see the village accessories or the nesting coffins at mine. Will have to try again next week. My DT didn't have many cello treat bag choices either. I was disappointed to see that the largest number in a set was only 20.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

boo who? said:


> My DT already has CHRISTMAS stuff out!
> 
> Didn't see the village accessories or the nesting coffins at mine. Will have to try again next week. My DT didn't have many cello treat bag choices either. I was disappointed to see that the largest number in a set was only 20.


Mine had one aisle of it too. It’s like let me get this straight... been waiting weeks for Halloween and when you FINALLY put it out you put out Christmas too? Totally not okay DT.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I went crazy in DT yesterday. Spent $52 on Halloween stuff! Got items for various projects, decorations for my office, secret reaper and of course, six of the pathway markers (jack o lantern).


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Finally got to the brand new DT & it was GLORIOUS!! I wanted to do one of those Julie Andrews "Sound of Music" kinda spins in the joint I was so happy!!  

They had the little birds, some big pumpkin wire forms, I can't even remember what I bought I got so much stuff! Most of it isn't for me for keeping but still, it was soooo nice to go into a DT & have it neat, tidy, clean floors, no screaming kids, & you could find everything you needed. 

I even bought some frozen peas & carrots. "Real" food is something I hardly ever buy at DT but I have a hard time finding just peas & carrots at the regular grocery stores I frequent so now I have a new, closer connection. 

They also had Zapps Voodoo Chips which are pretty awesome.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

WHAT your grocery doesn't carry peas and carrots??? Shame we have them both frozen and in cans here, though to be honest I usually just get cans of peas and cans of sliced carrots and make a BIG batch of mom's creamed peas and carrots.

I've found whomever is the manager of a store makes or breaks it. The biggest one near us has a rather bad one the store is always a mess, longs are super long and move so slow, there seems to be a rotating staff never the same ones twice and never has stuff on the shelves let alone NEW stuff. Heck went in after Labor day to find nearly NOTHING Halloween messy shelves of back to school and a whole new section of THANKSGIVING.... what is Christmas soon to follow what happened to Halloween??? The small tiny one has the manger who was once the manager at the bigger one seems to be cleaner and usually has new stuff out rather quickly, good selection of Halloween when I went in but of course the year I WANT cheap black birds is the year DT isn't carrying them. GRRRRR.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> WHAT your grocery doesn't carry peas and carrots??? Shame we have them both frozen and in cans here, though to be honest I usually just get cans of peas and cans of sliced carrots and make a BIG batch of mom's creamed peas and carrots.
> 
> I've found whomever is the manager of a store makes or breaks it. The biggest one near us has a rather bad one the store is always a mess, longs are super long and move so slow, there seems to be a rotating staff never the same ones twice and never has stuff on the shelves let alone NEW stuff. Heck went in after Labor day to find nearly NOTHING Halloween messy shelves of back to school and a whole new section of THANKSGIVING.... what is Christmas soon to follow what happened to Halloween??? The small tiny one has the manger who was once the manager at the bigger one seems to be cleaner and usually has new stuff out rather quickly, good selection of Halloween when I went in but of course the year I WANT cheap black birds is the year DT isn't carrying them. GRRRRR.


I've noticed the same thing about the managers. We have 3 DTs locally. One used to be AMAZING. Always clean, well organized, well stocked, nice staff, etc. Then a new manager took over & it tanked big time. Empty shelves with more dirt than products, rude workers, long lines, filthy aisles. It's terrible in there now. It's such a shame. Luckily we had a new one open that's really great. Stalking that one for the village accessories & potion bottles.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

RiverRat3 said:


> I've noticed the same thing about the managers. We have 3 DTs locally. One used to be AMAZING. Always clean, well organized, well stocked, nice staff, etc. Then a new manager took over & it tanked big time. Empty shelves with more dirt than products, rude workers, long lines, filthy aisles. It's terrible in there now. It's such a shame. Luckily we had a new one open that's really great. Stalking that one for the village accessories & potion bottles.


They don't pay much, obviously. Good managers tend to go elsewhere and the ones that remain are the ones nobody else wants, for obvious reasons.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have several in the area...the biggest one is a couple towns over...haven't been there . The one closest to me is a small one..nice and clean..nice employees..but doesn't have as much due to size. Another one kinda close is a bit bigger..also a nice store but didn't see any of the things I wanted to buy?


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> it worked ya got some halloween fix i really like the books i will be buying those for sure
> View attachment 714112


Just bought these today!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Needed some poster board so ran in to our local store Saturday and they had a little bit out but were still clearing shelves. Had a row of shelving for Halloween, a row for halloween candy and I think one or two end caps. Nothing I saw to pick up. Oh and yes they were starting to put Xmas out already. The store was laid out differently since I was last in there and it made me think they had less mdse than before. Maybe the effect of Trumps tariif war with China? Imagine a lot of what the dollar-type stores gets is from China.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> WHAT your grocery doesn't carry peas and carrots???


For some reason it's hit or miss for that particular mix in the frozen food aisle of my regular grocery stores here. One month they have them, the next they don't. Lately it's been more "mixed vegetables" instead.

Which is fine, but if I make a Shepherd's Pie or certain casserole type dishes I prefer just the peas & carrots, not peas, carrots, green beans & corn. In that mix it's the green beans that throw me off. They just seem_ wrong _in Shepherd's Pie.

My husband isn't a big canned veggie fan so I tend to stick to the frozen stuff. Me, I don't really care, but he HATES canned peas. It's some childhood thing, but I love them. I'll buy small cans just for me though.

We do have a Wegmans fairly close that I try to get to at least once a month & they have almost too many choices!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I started pulling out from storage some vine garland I had bought in a previous year from Dollar Tree to use in my haunt this year and thought maybe I could use more so hopped on their website and saw they still carried it. However I see that they downsized the length they offer now!, 4 ft. instead of the previous 5 ft., so that's a disappointment as I can make us of the longer length. Maybe have to hit up 99 Cent Only Store.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I still need to hit up Dollar Tree again. I'm hoping to hit one up on the 27th as that's when I plan to hit Target and there's a DT nearby.

Has anyone seen any sign of new Tombstone Corner village buildings? I know someone posted the figure sets but any sign of buildings? It's a little odd to just put out new figures but no buildings...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Soooo disappointed in my DT. Went in on Friday to pick up some little battery operated light we needed for a build project. Got to the store only to find for the third time in less then 2 years someone driven a car through their front door. But they're are open go in and humm a full bunch of full shelves of Thanksgiving/ fall. Where the heck is Halloween.... not on the shelves. Same half aisle of Halloween they had back in Aug. Last night head over to the tiny little DT a bit further away Full shelves of Halloween, Thanksgiving AND Christmas.... didn't see the any new not old village items but they had the lights I needed YEAH!!!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

My DT is almost sold out of Halloween and it looks like Santa is coming to town in there. I was happy to see red deco mesh in the Christmas section because I needed it for. Friday the 13th wreath I am making. Also went ahead and grabbed some orange in the small Fall section. I’m planning on making a pumpkin wreath to put up after Halloween. I wish I had gotten more Halloween wine glasses because they are all gone now. I’m hosting a paint and sip this weekend and we are doing a Halloween painting. They would have been perfect gifts for everyone to take home.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Momof2! sorry to hear your DT’s are already sold out. I guess the only good news is that means there are still people out there other than us forum members that appreciate Halloween.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

My Dollar Tree didn't get in Halloween wine glasses. I'll have to go check again. I'm still looking for Halloween socks there also.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I saw the wine glasses today. That's a good idea to use as take aways


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

DT already sold out of Halloween stuff?! Wow...either it was poorly stocked or people are nuts about Halloween where you live.

Thankfully I have four DTs I can go to if I HAVE to. Two of them are close by, the other two are tricky to get to but I might be able to get to them if the other two don't have what I need.

But, I'm already planning to hit that one near Target (which I've never been to...it's quite far from me...only going there because of a doctors appointment.), so hoping that I won't have to hit more then one DT...


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Well they aren’t totally sold out, but 80% at least is gone.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Y'all, these are the solar pumpkins I got last year that are the bomb.com!!!!! Why oh why couldn't they bring themback?!?!?!?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> Y'all, these are the solar pumpkins I got last year that are the bomb.com!!!!! Why oh why couldn't they bring themback?!?!?!?
> View attachment 720537


Pictures can be deceiving....how big are those? It looks pretty big & the reason I ask is that I just bought 4 of these from Menards...battery operated with timer but these are almost as big as basketballs & I love them.









Had smaller silver & gold orbs (Christmas ornaments) with same features (not sure if the same company) that I bought last year as well & the batteries lasted until very late winter. You also don't have to rely on sun that is sometimes scarce in fall.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I'll add that if yours are much smaller; wouldn't probably be for the same affect.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Yodlei said:


> Pictures can be deceiving....how big are those? It looks pretty big & the reason I ask is that I just bought 4 of these from Menards...battery operated with timer but these are almost as big as basketballs & I love them.
> View attachment 720667
> 
> 
> Had smaller silver & gold orbs (Christmas ornaments) with same features (not sure if the same company) that I bought last year as well & the batteries lasted until very late winter. You also don't have to rely on sun that is sometimes scarce in fall.


These aren't very big at all. I hang several from the trees. Enough sun is never a problem here in GA unfortunately


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> These aren't very big at all. I hang several from the trees. Enough sun is never a problem here in GA unfortunately
> View attachment 720669


Those are small & bet they are cute in the trees. And true...GA sun is not the same as IL sun. Was going to hang mine in the trees in front, since I figured they were going to be the same size as the orbs I bought before which were about softball size, but when I saw how big they were, will have to do something else. I still want more & they are still on sale so I'm looking tomorrow. I'll find something to do with them all.


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

My DT is srsly slacking!!! Sept 19 and almost the entire Halloween display is still in boxes at my closest store. I have found some neat stuff for my party at the other locations though. Been crafting a lot of my props myself this year too. So much stuff from DT you can utilize!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Jacki Lantern said:


> My DT is srsly slacking!!! Sept 19 and almost the entire Halloween display is still in boxes at my closest store. I have found some neat stuff for my party at the other locations though. Been crafting a lot of my props myself this year too. So much stuff from DT you can utilize!


Lots of them are like this. Swung into my closest one today and there were still boxes on the floor.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Lots of them are like this. Swung into my closest one today and there were still boxes on the floor.


This year, they are basically _all _like that, it seems. I don't know what is up with Dollar Tree, but they certainly need to correct this problem and not repeat it next year. They are surely losing lots of sales.


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

They arent losing sales from me lol
I went in for pencils yesterday and left with 32 extra items ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Jacki Lantern said:


> They arent losing sales from me lol
> I went in for pencils yesterday and left with 32 extra items ?


Spent $18 today so yeah I’m right there with you!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

The solar pumpkins have been my favorite items ever! If they bring them back I'm gonna buy every one I find! Since I come home from work after dark, I can always count on my solar babies being lit


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Jacki Lantern said:


> They arent losing sales from me lol
> I went in for pencils yesterday and left with 32 extra items ?





Meadow said:


> Spent $18 today so yeah I’m right there with you!


I meant for Halloween items, which people will wind up buying elsewhere. At least it was not $100, like a former neighbor could easily spend when they would hit a Dollar Tree, which I always got a laugh out of


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

Collectively over the past 2 weeks ive spend well over $100 at the DT ?
Annnd I'll still keep checking to see when the stuff is out lol


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Jacki Lantern said:


> Collectively over the past 2 weeks ive spend well over $100 at the DT ?
> Annnd I'll still keep checking to see when the stuff is out lol


It is really easy to spend $100 at Dollar Tree. I think I only went over that amount one time buying inflatable flamingos for a charity event at work where we “flocked” desks. Other than that, I think the most I’ve spent is around $40. Dollar Tree is great for DIY stuff cause if it doesn’t pan out, it was $1. I’ll be back at the other locations this weekend cause I need the chain with the cuff on it.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Meadow said:


> It is really easy to spend $100 at Dollar Tree. I think I only went over that amount one time buying inflatable flamingos for a charity event at work where we “flocked” desks. Other than that, I think the most I’ve spent is around $40. Dollar Tree is great for DIY stuff cause if it doesn’t pan out, it was $1. I’ll be back at the other locations this weekend cause I need the chain with the cuff on it.


I've probably spent at least $70 at Halloween or Christmas time. Lot of easy and cheap decorations.

I've bought stuff to craft with there before and yeah it's nice how if it doesn't work out it was just $1. I've had things not go to plan so...lol.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I've probably spent at least $70 at Halloween or Christmas time. Lot of easy and cheap decorations.
> 
> I've bought stuff to craft with there before and yeah it's nice how if it doesn't work out it was just $1. I've had things not go to plan so...lol.


We’ve all been there! The one thing I wish they had was something that could craft into a stand with a little more heft. But what can you do? I keep forgetting when I go to look for fake coins. I need those too. Halloween... keeping Dollar Tree in business one DIY project at a time!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Meadow said:


> It is really easy to spend $100 at Dollar Tree. I think I only went over that amount one time buying inflatable flamingos for a charity event at work where we “flocked” desks. Other than that, I think the most I’ve spent is around $40. Dollar Tree is great for DIY stuff cause if it doesn’t pan out, it was $1. I’ll be back at the other locations this weekend cause I need the chain with the cuff on it.


Was at DT out by Louis Joliet Mall tonight & they had quite a few of those cuffed chains. Really nice store & more stuff than the stores in Frankfort & Mokena.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Has anyone seen any sign of new Tombstone Corner village buildings? I know someone posted the figure sets but any sign of buildings? It's a little odd to just put out new figures but no buildings...


It doesn't look like they're bringing anything new out this year. I saw in a sales flyer though that Dollar General has a line of small buildings and characters.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Screaming Demons said:


> It doesn't look like they're bringing anything new out this year. I saw in a sales flyer though that Dollar General has a line of small buildings and characters.


Actually earlier in this thread someone posted new figurine sets so they are doing something new. I just figured where there's smoke there's fire...


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Found myself back at DT today. A couple skeleton rats, a few chain handcuffs, 210 goodie bags, a Happy Halloween sign for my wreath and a random can of green beans cause my son wanted them. Ha!


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Finally made my way to DT today. I'm so glad I didn't wait any longer! They are almost sold out of all the Halloween candy!!! I grabbed few bags of ring pops and sour bubble gum. That was it! Might check party city this weekend.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, I went nuts in several DTs & bought out their entire selection of these tinsel cats to make these with a variation on the ears & bows. I made 6 of them yesterday & realized that I had to keep at least 4 of them to give to friends & relatives so I bought out the one store of all of them so I can make & sell them for our fire dept. at dinner next month.







I also bought the entire selection of the wooden paintable craft things at one DT, both the standing ones & the hanging ones. I plan on painting or decoupaging them to give away & to sell for the above mentioned function next month. The cashier said they were flying outta the joint & I told her I bought all that was there. Only one store had the tinsel cats though.

So yes, I'm the crazy lady that walks outta DT with 12 bags!!

Oh I almost forgot, I bought a crap ton of ribbon too.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I was in DT yesterday and they had those LED stick-up toggle-switch lights in the electronic aisle. They take three batteries and are _very_ bright. I will add colored lighting gel and use them as accent lighting throughout my haunt. In the past, I would have had to run electric to a small spotlight. Now, I just stick these babies wherever I need them! For a buck a piece, plus batteries - you _gotta_ get these, I bought one dozen!


----------



## ShadyAcre (Jul 3, 2017)

Working on some small filler projects and had been looking for small shadow box frames to hold single ‘specimens’. Stopped in to DT and there they were.

The first one is just shy of 6x6, plastic, easy to disassemble and the writing (on the inside of the glass) came right off with a razor scraper. The backing is heavy cardboard and there’s just enough wiggle room to add a nice scrapbook paper, paint, or thin fabric to the background.

The pink one (2x2) I almost passed on, but figured some black paint cures all cutesy. There’s a nice raised round platform already centered to mount something fun/creepy on!

Thought I’d post them just in case someone else had been looking for something similar. ?


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Welp I struck out at Dollar Tree. I couldn't find several items. I managed to at least get the motion activated ghost figure...

I might try one last time but the DT I went to already had half a section for Xmas junk...I'm not hopeful.

I'm still searching for:


LED Tea Light Houses (plastic, seems to be three of them in bright colors:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/375769162659788045/
 )
Tombstone Corner Village Accessories (there seems to be five new sets of mini figures)
"book shaped gift box" don't know the real name of these things but they look like a book but are hallowed out (


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/375769162659788173/
 specifically the "casting spells" one but any of them at this point...)
Color Changing Skull Candle (


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/375769162659834536/
)

If anyone is willing to send them to me at cost (plus shipping), please let me know. I'm really after the book gift box. But I'd like to get all of these things.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Welp I struck out at Dollar Tree. I couldn't find several items. I managed to at least get the motion activated ghost figure...
> 
> I might try one last time but the DT I went to already had half a section for Xmas junk...I'm not hopeful.
> 
> ...


You can buy on Dollar tree website. They deliver to you


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I haven't seen the Casting Spells book anywhere & I don't see them online either. I've only seen the Poisons & Halloween Tricks and Treats ones.

I _have _seen those skulls & can hit up my DT to see if they have any left & I think they will. They even have some cool Day of the Dead ones in purple. They also have the books but just the 2 I mentioned. The closest store to me is brand spanking new & it's pretty awesome because they haven't moved in Christmas yet like all the others.

I don't think this years book boxes are as good a quality as last years because they don't close properly. There's no magnet to hold it shut. Every one I picked up wouldn't stay shut.

I would also love to find those plastic houses. I've NEVER seen those ANYWHERE. Not even at my new store.

I also bought several of these witches. I grabbed some of those hairband acrylic hair too & gave them some hair.

I need a couple more just for the face alone. It's a great stereotypical witch face. I've put them outside on my tiki heads which is what I do with a lot of the DT stuff. If it gets wet or worse I've only lost $2.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

biancasantosread said:


> You can buy on Dollar tree website. They deliver to you


They don't have the items I want online. And the price to buy things isn't cost effective...a lot of them are in cases not single items. I'd be buying more then I need and stuck with the leftovers.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

My DT sucks. Not much of the new stuff is there and I really wanted some of it. Plus they have a ton of Christmas stuff........more than Halloween


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm off to DT again! Gonna pick up some stuff for Astor & get some skelly hands for those witches.

This year the bulk of my $$$ has gone to DT & Zulily (with a few other online places in there too).


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Forgot to post but found these a little over a week ago:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I ran into a local DT yesterday looking for a big black magic marker that I had bought there before. Nada. And I was shocked that the store looked terrible. They had changed out the layout and shelving/aisles and I think they have less merchandise now. I know kids can mess up stuff a lot but I really felt like the rest of the store was kind of like that too. Don't know if there's a new manager or just lazy uncaring staff now, but it made me think they have gone down hill and that will be the way it will be now. Their halloween section was the most pitiful I've seen since shopping there for halloween for a few years now.

I ended up with a few rolls of brown craft paper from their shipping items area that I'm thinking might work for wrapping some pvc pool noodle covered aged "dino" ribs for use in my haunt. Not sure how it might look yet but at least not a large expenditure to find out.

Right now though unless something changes at this location, the 99 Cent Only Store looks like a better place to shop.


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

_this is my local dollar tree on 10/6... Meanwhile Christmas stuff is FULLY stocked... Priorities?_


----------



## FogMaster (Jul 4, 2018)

I found some nice skulls, I bought a ton of them (okay 27 of them) and I am going to use them for walkway markers. I stuck a 3 watt pink LED in them and lit it up.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

DT has been a big downfall for me this year! I swear I've been there weekly. 

I went yesterday & bought some more garland, a couple of those glitter ghosts, you know the ones that are a plastic frame with the wired garland around it. 

Once I got home I realized I need to go back & get 3 more garlands & ghosts or pumpkins or whatever is left!

I take them up to the graveyard & put them on family graves.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, I'm putting stuff up, pulling out boxes & discovered I have a treasure trove of DT garland already!!  

I'M SHOCKED BY THIS REVELATION!!.......said no HF member ever!!!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Welp I struck out at Dollar Tree. I couldn't find several items. I managed to at least get the motion activated ghost figure...
> 
> I might try one last time but the DT I went to already had half a section for Xmas junk...I'm not hopeful.
> 
> ...


I haven't been able to find those little houses either. I'm trying again tomorrow. I'll pick up extras if I find them.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Thought i would share this craft I made from DT items. I started with the garland black cat , removed the garland and replace it with super thick black yarn, added a nicer bow and some candy corn ears. Then i added what is supposed to be a yard sign (which i discovered glows in the dark!) to the bottom. This is a bit of a wreath/door hanger. I found the tutorial on youtube, super easy and fun.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's the tutorial I used to make those very same cats:





I ran out of candy corn so I cut out triangular bits of bow fabric instead & glued it to the ears. I also wrapped the tail separately because it looked weird to me the other way. I also used different bits in the center of the bow. Some of those DT felt stickers or some other DT findings.

Mine don't have the sign added though.

I don't know about anyone else's DT but I've NEVER seen those plastic houses in my DT shopping. Does anyone know where they originated? Could they be from Family Dollar or Dollar General instead? Whoever finds them first should buy a gross of them for us HF folks!

Also now online there's barely anything available for Halloween (except candy of course). And most stores are better stocked for Christmas than Halloween now.

If anyone wants the little Halloween village pieces you could always buy the Christmas ones & make them over. In my experience with them they aren't always painted really well anyway so they need some help anyway. You could spook them up a bit.

And they do sell the Christmas set online now.


https://www.dollartree.com/cobblestone-corners-2019-christmas-village-collection/296612


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Ok I found the houses and bought the 3. After reading all the responses I wish I had bought them all! I'm finally off tomorrow and plan on hitting every dollar tree in town. I will post whatever I find


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> Ok I found the houses and bought the 3. After reading all the responses I wish I had bought them all! I'm finally off tomorrow and plan on hitting every dollar tree in town. I will post whatever I find


You found them!? If you find them again please grab me one of each!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Here's the tutorial I used to make those very same cats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So funny thing. They are DT because they are the exactly the same as the plastic xmas ones they sold a year or two ago...idk if they still sell them. They just recolored them. So yeah you could totally buy the xmas ones and redo them if you are at all crafty.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> Well, I'm putting stuff up, pulling out boxes & discovered I have a treasure trove of DT garland already!!
> 
> I'M SHOCKED BY THIS REVELATION!!.......said no HF member ever!!!


This is me with creepy cloth


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Hearthfire said:


> Ok I found the houses and bought the 3. After reading all the responses I wish I had bought them all! I'm finally off tomorrow and plan on hitting every dollar tree in town. I will post whatever I find


I was beginning to think they didn't really exist. I have some bigger stores to try this weekend, but would love a set of you can find them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh I have a tub full of that too!!

I almost want those houses, but just to see that they exist will be enough. I don't need them, I'm passing out extraneous stuff to friends & family now as it is!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Alright, 4 stores later and I've found only 3 of the same houses


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Sharing another DT craft, i saw this on pinterest but it had no instructions. I went to DT and was able to find everything i needed (except spray and and paracord). These are just 2 baskets together with a skeleton inside, top with a chain. They will go outside off my bird feeder hanger, if it ever stops being so dang windy...


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Oh I have a tub full of that too!!
> 
> I almost want those houses, but just to see that they exist will be enough. I don't need them, I'm passing out extraneous stuff to friends & family now as it is!


They do exist!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Those are much nicer than the smaller ceramic villages they put out. You can actually tell that those are supposed to be haunted houses.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Welp I struck out at Dollar Tree. I couldn't find several items. I managed to at least get the motion activated ghost figure...
> 
> I might try one last time but the DT I went to already had half a section for Xmas junk...I'm not hopeful.
> 
> ...


I have one of the houses and the other items. I can't figure out how to private message on this new forum to get items to you.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You click on the member's name there to the left & then click on "Start Conversation."


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> You click on the member's name there to the left & then click on "Start Conversation."


Thanks.....harder than it used to be


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I have 3 of these








1 of these








Some Casting Spells and Spells, Potions and Creepy Concotions boxes in different sizes, and 1 purple church if anyone would like me to send.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

FogMaster said:


> I found some nice skulls, I bought a ton of them (okay 27 of them) and I am going to use them for walkway markers. I stuck a 3 watt pink LED in them and lit it up.


You know we did the same thing last year and had great luck using glow sticks. Since the DT skulls are really thin, it worked great. Lighting them was a last minute decision cause glow sticks was not cost effective.


----------

